# MTS, Snails



## adamhawk (23 Jun 2012)

Anyone here know how big, or whats the biggest you've seen a Malaysian Trumpet snail get to?


----------



## Liam (24 Jun 2012)

I have kept them for years and the biggest I have seen had a shell a little over an inch long.


----------



## jp303 (29 Jun 2012)

My biggest ones are about the length of a thumb nail


----------



## frothhelmet (15 Jul 2012)

Depends on the species. Melanoides grow to about 2.5cm, Tarebia about 2cm. We have some introduced MTS in Hawaii I collected in the wild and they grew to 6-7cm however. But in tanks they stay smaller.


----------



## wazuck (5 Sep 2012)

Adam!! You have disabled private messages! I can't reply!


----------

